# microphone on macbook pro



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

Got my macbook pro today :clap: rushed like crazy to get a dual boot going so I could play a game tonight online. Got everything working amazing and loving it .... then out of all things the microphone doesn't work!

Ok the built in mic works, I didn't read the manual and just realized now that you can't plug a headset into the macbook pro only the earphones work and not the mic. Well that is annoying.

Anyone have any experience with using a bluetooth headset or usb headset in windows with bootcamp? I'm thinking I'll just get a bluetooth headset if that works.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

In theory, any Bluetooth headset compatible with Windows should work. The Mac doesn't handle it any differently. When you are in Windows, it works basically the same as it does any other PC.

The port on your MBP is a Line-In port (as opposed to the Microphone port you were referring to).


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks. Yeah regarding the line-in port..... so I found out the hard way 

Ah well bluetooth will be better as it will be wireless. Hopefully it works with my game.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Or a USB headset - in general they work without drivers.


----------

